# Racing Pigeon for adoption in DFW area, TX



## cg11 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello. I found a banded racing pigeon in the Dallas area. It is missing flights on one wing, but seems in overall good health and is eating and drinking fine. Owner is an hour away and uninterested in the bird. I would love to keep it, but I already have a small parrot and cockatiel in my very tiny 1 bedroom condo. 

Can anyone take this bird?


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

I live in Allen. I have extra loft space if he promises not to eat too much 

* This is unless someone comes along and really wants him - then they can have him *

What kind of parrot do you have? 

We have:
African Grey
Caique
Jardines
Cockateil 
Conure


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he will have a home! Hope you will get him a friend or mate. Two pigeons don't eat much.


----------



## cg11 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello SRSeebburners,

I might have found a place for the racing pigeon, but just in case that falls through, could you let me know about your situation and set up? Maybe a picture of your loft? Do you have other pigeons already? I'd really like this bird to be in a situation with other pigeons.

I have a female pearl pied cockatiel and a brown headed parrot (which is a close cousin of the Senegal parrot.) They're a handful, which is a big reason why I decided that keeping the pigeon is probably not in my best interest or the best interest of the bird.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a loft that is divided up into 4 'rooms'. I keep my fantails in one then a pair of highflyers in each of the others. They are only seperated because I just got the highflyers and want them to pair off before opening up all the rooms so they mingle.

All total right now I have 11 pigeons in about 250 sq. ft. of space. So yeah, I have extra room.


These vids show the covered and exposed runs somewhat.

https://youtu.be/xzsFZ29MC7c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYQvTKF3-ZU


----------



## cg11 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the videos. I'm jealous of your parrot room! maybe one day when I finally move out of this condo...

I really like your loft and glad to hear you already have some pigeons this little critter could hang out with. Let me see what's happening with the other potential adopter and I will get back to you soon.

One more question...Would the pigeon have a forever home with you, and not be forced to race again? Sorry to ask so many questions. I take animal care very seriously. I can tell you do too.

thanks again!


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Questions are fine. I know how people love their birds. You mentioned my birdroom so you've apparently seen my parrot vids - I love my birdys!

No he will never be let out of the loft as is the case with my 6 HighFlyers and 5 Fantails. The only pigeons I am going to fly are the babies I get from my pairs of HighFlyers. I'm trying to wrap my brain around the idea that I may lose some but that's the risk. I am definitely not interested in flying a bird that I have to drive down the road and release. He won't be sold either.

And for totally unrelated stuff, if you like those birdroom vids you should see my aviary! Here's a few of my favorite birdy vids:

My Grey after I taught her my version of beatboxing:
https://youtu.be/M6rR9WiGRZU

Our 20'x10'x8' outdoor aviary:
https://youtu.be/oEsUnBL8qFQ

One of my absolute favorites - my naughty ass Caique taking a bath:
https://youtu.be/TbpWOx0lgBo

Our Jardines when he was a baby:
https://youtu.be/HJOpzsbgmvg


I love my babies!


----------



## cg11 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks, I appreciate you taking the time to answer. Looks like you've got quite the flock going 

the other possible home I have for the bird is up in Tulsa, and it looks like it would be about 2 weeks before I could get up there. In the meantime, the poor thing is sitting in a tiny cage on my balcony. 

I could probably make it out to Allen sometime in the next week, possibly even as soon as tomorrow, which sounds like a better time frame for things. Would something like that work for you?


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Won't be available tomorrow until very late. Will be around on Sat/Sun though. Also, if the place in Tulsa is a better fit, I can foster the pidgey until time that he/she can travel that way. I have a 6x6 with two highfliers that will most likely not bother him.


----------



## cg11 (Sep 28, 2016)

SRSeedBurners said:


> Won't be available tomorrow until very late. Will be around on Sat/Sun though. Also, if the place in Tulsa is a better fit, I can foster the pidgey until time that he/she can travel that way. I have a 6x6 with two highfliers that will most likely not bother him.


If you don't mind, I'll pm you so that we can work something out.


----------

